# It's official here. Spring has arrived as so have my geese



## greybeard (Apr 10, 2019)

This is the 4th or 5th year running, that a pair of wild geese have shown up here right before Easter. This year, they brought a friend. They only stay one or 2 days at the most and then fly off 'somewhere'. This is the 1st year I was able to get some fairly decent pictures of them. They appear to be eating bugs or seed from the now dead winter forage.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2019)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## animalmom (Apr 10, 2019)

You are a fortunate man (they come, they eat bugs AND they leave)!  You are now "officially" on the geese approved overnight campground list.  It would be interesting to note how many stop by next year.


----------



## secuono (Apr 10, 2019)

Geese are great.
Mine eat the grass mostly.


----------

